# Lots of EWCM+Omega 3s



## MaryLang (Jun 18, 2004)

I am almost 5mnths PP, have already had PPAF. This cycle I have had almost continous more-fertile type CM for weeks. Before this cycle I had a lot, but it would also come and go. I just realized maybe the Omega 3s I've been taking might be contributing, I mean I know this can happen PP, but this is crazy. I have always taken one 1000mg capsule a day, but a few weeks ago I started taking two a day. Could this be causing more fertile CM?


----------



## Maltagirl (Dec 21, 2003)

I never thought of this, but now that you mention it, since I've become more regular with taking mine, I've had kind of the same thing going on...hmm...?

I also wonder whether they might encourage ovulation sooner, because that's another thing that happened rather suddenly for me a fe cycles ago -- used to be a 18-22 day ovulator, now I'm ovulating between days 13 and 15.

Other things have happened that might be causes, though -- one nursing session a day has gone away (older child weaned, was nursing once a day), I started running/going to the gym, and I've also gotten regular with vitamins as well as the omega-3 supplements...

so I dunno!







:


----------

